# Assemble Evoke SL ... Void Warranty?



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Warranty language from the Kestrel website:

_Kestrel Bicycles provides the original retail purchaser of each new Kestrel bicycle a limited lifetime warranty against defects in materials and workmanship for the bicycle frame and rigid fork when purchased from and assembled by an authorized Kestrel dealer._

Does this mean we void the warranty if we don't have a Kestrel dealer complete the assembly of these bikes after receiving them from BD?


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

you might want to PM bikesdirect, or contact them directly for that one.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> you might want to PM bikesdirect, or contact them directly for that one.


Did you take Johnny's suggestion ? Keep us in the loop on anything you hear.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike Overly said:


> Warranty language from the Kestrel website:
> 
> _Kestrel Bicycles provides the original retail purchaser of each new Kestrel bicycle a limited lifetime warranty against defects in materials and workmanship for the bicycle frame and rigid fork when purchased from and assembled by an authorized Kestrel dealer._
> 
> Does this mean we void the warranty if we don't have a Kestrel dealer complete the assembly of these bikes after receiving them from BD?



I have never heard of Kestrel voiding a warranty due to proper setup by a customer. 
Of course, if you break something during setup it would not be fair to claim it is defective. However, I am sure Kestrel will honor a valid warranty claim on a bike setup by a customer.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Mike: Any idea when BD will reload the Rival-equipped Evoke line?


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> I have never heard of Kestrel voiding a warranty due to proper setup by a customer.
> Of course, if you break something during setup it would not be fair to claim it is defective. However, I am sure Kestrel will honor a valid warranty claim on a bike setup by a customer.


Perhaps we could get some explicit confirmation from someone at Kestrel ?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike Overly said:


> Thanks, guys. Mike: Any idea when BD will reload the Rival-equipped Evoke line?



We have some on the water

Plus we have about 8 models of bikes that we picked up a super closeout on
only issue brakes are routed opposite from USA standard; as they were purchased by us from a non USA disributor

Should be lots of Kestrel deals on BD in next few weeks


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Great. 

(Wonder how much discount a left-brakes-rear/right-brakes-front setup will garner ... more if the brifters are routed backward  )


----------

